# Palomar knot tip



## slim357 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok heres a tip i heard today, and its so simple yet affective. When you tie a palomar the tag end of the line points away from the bait and can pick up small bits of grass or milfoil, to solve this after tying the palomar add an overhand knot, after doing so the tag end will point toward the bait and be less likely to catch on grass. This is mostly for crankbaits, but im sure it can be used in other applications.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 26, 2008)

Great tip, thanks


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2008)

Never heard of that before. Do you tie the overhand knot in just the tag end or both pieces and then cut the tag end? 

Another tip is to make sure the two lines in the eye are parallel. If they are crossed, cut the knot and re-tie. Otherwise they can cut through each other.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 26, 2008)

good tip


----------



## Zum (Oct 26, 2008)

Also heard,that if you take the tag end and run it down through the eye of the hook,when drop shoting,it will put your hook at more of a 90 degree angle from your line.


----------



## slim357 (Oct 27, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Never heard of that before. Do you tie the overhand knot in just the tag end or both pieces and then cut the tag end?



You take the tag end and tie and overhand knot over the main line, also I have found that this works for improved clinch knots as well


----------



## Paul S (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's one- Don't double the line when entering it through the eye since you might cink the line and create weak spot. Run in the line through the and then double back. Good fishing.


----------



## ho_shi (Nov 1, 2008)

learn something new every day

thanks for the tips


----------



## Popeye (Nov 8, 2008)

One more tip I heard was to only pull the tag end when tightening. That way the tag end it what gets heated up when tightening and as it gets cut off, your main line isn't weakened. Of course if tying on multiple hooks for drop shotting for crappie for instance, then the tag end will still be used. Still gotta lube the line when tightening the knot.


----------

